# Spell Check and Punctuation



## james.w (May 16, 2011)

There have been a lot of recent posts that are horrid examples of the English language. I know sometimes we get in a hurry when posting, but I think many members would appreciate correct spelling, grammar, and punctuation. I understand there a some members whose first language is not English and that is completely understandable, and I believe they would benefit from correct spelling, grammar, and punctuation. It doesn't take much more time to use spell check and use periods and capital letters to separate sentences. I have skipped posting in thread where the original post has been difficult to understand do to spelling and punctuation mistakes. This is just something that has been bothering me and not meant to start any arguments or debates, just would be nice to be able to understand what people are saying or asking after reading the post just once.

James


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 16, 2011)

_I agree it's not just a language barrier issue but some people have just gotten all around lazier. It's not like most sites, forums, emails or what ever don't have spell check. It's pretty much underlined in red or highlighted when there's something wrong. Be it spelling wording or punctuation,.. at the same time it's also the way a lot of people talk, text or what ever these days. Which unfortunately has seriously gotten out of hand. 

There's really very few, legit Reasons,.. not excuses for it. There's a time and a place for everything. Sometimes when you're having a conversation, trying to express yourself or what ever. People will take you seriously more so and more often than if you weren't able to express yourself in a articulately._


----------



## Toby_H (May 17, 2011)

I agree completely!

A mistake here and there is completely understandalbe, I do not spell check every post. But blatant errors or even worse, errors on purpose to look 'hip' is a total turn off.

I rarely post in a thread if the original post is full of mistakes or "cool guy" errors.


----------



## laurarfl (May 17, 2011)

Agreed...text speak and run-on sentences are so difficult to read.


----------



## adam1120 (May 17, 2011)

i totualy agree guysysD.... i joke i now i dont always type the best i wanna say im sorry guys it just i am busy i been doing alot of stuff to get my tegu ready and when i got time to get on the computer to get on here its like real quick so i really like try to type it fast so someone can reply but then again, how is someone gunna reply when they cant read it?:/ i just wanna say sorry and ill be fixing that guys dont hate me

Sorry with the run on guys didn't think you cared about those too. Ill be changing that to i guess guys..off to make money for my baby's enclosure


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2011)

Some of the people here are not from the US, I would not want to run them off from posting just because their English is not that spiffy.


----------



## laurarfl (May 17, 2011)

It's not typos or non_English speaking spelling and grammar or even just not knowing how to spell something. It's the texting over a phone and getting a lot of abbreviations and no punctuation kind of messages.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2011)

laurarfl said:


> It's not typos or non_English speaking spelling and grammar or even just not knowing how to spell something. It's the texting over a phone and getting a lot of abbreviations and no punctuation kind of messages.



Oh, OK, yea that is a pain. IMO texting is one of the worst things anyone came up with, this texting and driving is a real problem here, I hate to even be on the road with these wise texting people. Most can't drive without texting, but it is even worse when they try to drive and text.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 17, 2011)

I try to check most of the time my buttons stick on my keyboard so sometimes it does not even look like I am writing in english. I get really annoyed at myself when I don't spell check the titles to my post becasue I canot edit it.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 17, 2011)

_Yeah,.. it's not people who speak english as a second language. More often then not you can tell that's the case by the way words are phrased. For me their accent comes across in what I'm reading.

Someone who's speak english as a second language sounds completely different than someone who's not that articulate, doing it on purpose, trying to be cool or for what ever reason.

Run on sentences with little to no punctuations and too many abbreviations " Dykwimgmsmh" <--- it takes longer for me to figure that out than it does to just type it. It's getting out of hand,.. with people in general.

Just in case  Dykwimgmsmh = Do you know what I mean,.. got me shaking my head.

Lol,.. no ones pointing you out Adam,.. but thanks for stepping up _


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 17, 2011)

I'm so glad I'm not the only one who's been noticing this. I generally tend to skip threads/posts when I can't understand what the person is saying due to having little to no punctuation. A wall of text with no spaces, no periods, no commas... I won't read it. I find it hard to read and understand. It doesn't bother me when I know the person isn't fluent in English though.

Also, when I'm posting from my phone I MAKE SURE that I use proper spelling, grammar and punctuation. Maybe I'm just anal but I'd hate to have a post that lacked all that just because I was posting from my phone.


----------



## Riplee (May 17, 2011)

English is not my first language....


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 17, 2011)

And that's completely okay. lol

From what I've seen, your English is pretty good anyway.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 17, 2011)

Riplee said:


> English is not my first language....



Not a problem Riplee, we understand.


----------



## Wil (May 17, 2011)

EXAMPLE:
i agree with you you would think that sum peepal would at least attempt to post in an intelligible maner it usually takes me 2 or 3 thymes to reed and understand posts like this whats even worser is getting emails that are like this or LIKE THIS WEAR EVERYTHING IS CAPITALED it just took me longer to mispell and not puncuate this post then it would of to right it the write way


Riplee said:


> English is not my first language....



Riplee,
I think you do better than some people whose first language is. As do a lot of the other members on here that don't speak english fluently.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 17, 2011)

God the abbreviations get me every time I need my 17 year old to translate them for me.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 17, 2011)

I'm really glad someone finally posted this lol. It was starting to get to me as well but I didn't want to hurt anyones feelings... I realize that everyone has different education levels, backgrounds and nationalities. It's not even that the words need to be in the correct form: there, their, they're. 
I try to be tolerant, even of the your/you're, that one drives me nuts!! 

Just do a quick once over and watch for sentences "dat aer leik dis". I know my grammar isn't perfect, I don't think anyone on here has "perfect" grammar. It just makes it easier for us to give opinions and input when we can actually read and understand what it is you're posting.

I know there are quite a few members from other countries but the majority of them tend to do pretty well. Even if there is a language barrier there are tools like google translate that can help all of us out. However those kinds of sites won't help posts like "wot iz wrong wit my repteil".

Just do a quick once over, its more of the spelling that gets me. I don't worry about apostrophes much or capitals, I can deal with that. However, I find it hard to keep up with an entire post with no periods.


adam1120 said:


> i totualy agree guysysD.... i joke i now i dont always type the best i wanna say im sorry guys it just i am busy i been doing alot of stuff to get my tegu ready and when i got time to get on the computer to get on here its like real quick so i really like try to type it fast so someone can reply but then again, how is someone gunna reply when they cant read it?:/ i just wanna say sorry and ill be fixing that guys dont hate me
> 
> Sorry with the run on guys didn't think you cared about those too. Ill be changing that to i guess guys..off to make money for my baby's enclosure



There is no hate! I think we all just want to be able to help each other and share stories. It's hard to do when we can't read whats being said. I hope we're not coming off as being snotty or stuck up. It's not meant to be. :blush::s


herpgirl2510 said:


> God the abbreviations get me every time I need my 17 year old to translate them for me.



Haha I'm with you on that. I'm only 20 but my brother comes up with some crazy abbreviations.. He's only 2 years younger than me but it seems like they've all got their own language... I thought I was pretty savvy until he started texting me from his army training.


----------



## laurarfl (May 17, 2011)

Wil, yours doesn't even bother me. Alexi, "dat aer leik dis" drives me insane! Riplee, your messages are fine. That's what I mean about English as a second language. I have a daughter who is terribly dyslexic and her spelling is better now that she's almost 17, but she doesn't always catch her own typos. I wouldn't put anyone down for that. And txregirl and I have had some conversations about translations and such. Heck, most of the time I'm on in the morning with my first cup of coffee. I've come back and seen my own posts that are missing words or I've written the wrong word in somewhere. I'm definitely not trying to cast the first stone here.  It's the sum, dat, dis kind of things that turn me away from a message. And that is the kind of stuff that keeps international visitors off of threads, too. It is hard for the non-English speaker to read and it is doesn't show up in Google translate.


----------



## Toby_H (May 17, 2011)

In my opinion... If you do not take the time to word your question in a manner that is convenient for me to read... why should I take the time to answer that question...

And if you present your question in a format that only 12 year old kids can understand... guess where all your answers will come from...


----------



## Tensleep (May 17, 2011)

How many of us really know the person on the other end of the thread? Most likely, virtually none of us! It could be someone who speaks English as a second language. It could be a youngster who hasn't yet developed their spelling or typing skills. Regardless of the situation, everyone here has a passion in common (Need I say what it is? I don't think so! But I will anyway: Tegus!). Lazy typing is bothersome but understood as many nowadays feel in a hurry. Whatever the reason for someones lack of proper grammar, capitalization, spelling etc.., it should be overlooked. Each new post is the expression of a fellows member's shared passion with the Tegu! (p.s. Texting doesn't hold a candle to person to person conversation)


----------



## AvaHal12 (Aug 1, 2011)

The one thing I really like about this site is there are hundreds of members each with different experience levels. Some people are first time owners (like myself) and some people have years of experience. With all these members, there are thousands and thousands of posts from these people sharing problems/experiences and solutions/suggestions. Please use proper grammar and correct spelling to log your experiences onto this site. End each of your thoughts with a period. This will help so much for everyone find the information they need. If my new tegu gets hooked on eating only snails, I will never find your solution if your post contains “snales”. The English language is confusing enough. Please do not complicate it any further for our non-English speaking friends. We truly want to know your story, so please write it so everyone can enjoy. Relax... take your time... we are not going anywhere.


----------



## james.w (Oct 21, 2011)

Bumping this up for the new members and any old ones who need reminding.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 21, 2011)

GAH! Thank you for for this thread. I agree 100%. I'm 16, and I HATE when people type so that I can't read. It really doesn't take too long to check what you're writing. 
When I see something where people type like they're four I disregard it because I don't feel like unscrambling what the person typing is trying to say. 
One of my pet peeves.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 21, 2011)

I hate how kids these days use Qs for Gs. Its so ignorant.


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 22, 2011)

babyyitslove said:


> I hate how kids these days use Qs for Gs. Its so ignorant.



Right? The alphabet does not work like that!


----------



## Lynda (Oct 22, 2011)

james.w said:


> I have skipped posting in thread where the original post has been difficult to understand do to spelling and punctuation mistakes.
> James



I agree, but FYI... your post should have read - "due to spelling and punctuation mistakes" jk


----------



## james.w (Oct 22, 2011)

Lynda said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > I have skipped posting in thread where the original post has been difficult to understand do to spelling and punctuation mistakes.
> ...




Haha. You got me.


----------



## babyyitslove (Oct 22, 2011)

My sister in law is 15 and her Facebook statuses send me into a rage!!!

"I'm so fkkn boredd."
"I hadd a qreat Dayy todayy"
"Bttchz aree so lamee! "

What the hell IS this ****?!

Makes me want to slap her a few good times.


----------

